# (Résolu)[SPARC-E220R] Erreur de connexion avec le port serie

## bougie

Bonjour  :Smile: 

J'essaie actuellement d'installer une gentoo sur ma SUN E220r (voir http://sunsolve.sun.com/handbook_pub/validateUser.do?target=Systems/E220R/components pour plus de détails).

Je suis donc le handbook pour sparc pour installer gentoo : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-sparc.xml

J'effectue l'installation en me connectant en série sur le serveur via minicom, tout se passe bien et l'installation réussie.

Le problème que je rencontre est lorsque je reboot le serveur une fois l'installation finie, minicom me sort une erreur :

 *Quote:*   

> �inicom: ../iconv/loop.c:430: internal_utf8_loop_single:  l'assertion « inptr - bytebuf  > (state->__count & 7) » a échoué.

 

L'erreur semble indiquer une erreur en rapport avec iconv, mais j'ai aucun souci pour me connecter en série à la machine si elle tourne sous debian/freebsd/solaris, et mémé aucun soucis avec le livecd d'installation de gentoo.

Je me tourne donc vers une erreur humaine en compilant le noyau et/ou en indiquant la liste des module à charger au démarrage.

J'ajoute que j'ai tenté une installation en modifiant le moins de trucs possible et en copiant la configuration du livecd. C'est à dire, pas toucher aux locales, pas d'options triviales dans le make.conf, etc.

Je n'ai malheureusement aucune idée de ce qu'il faut faire et ou le faire. SI quelqu'un pouvait m'aider  :Wink: 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

Je met quelques informations en plus si ça peut aider.

LSPCI :

 *Quote:*   

> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Sun Microsystems Computer Corp. Psycho PCI Bus Module
> 
> 0000:00:01.0 Bridge: Sun Microsystems Computer Corp. EBUS (rev 01)
> 
> 0000:00:01.1 Ethernet controller: Sun Microsystems Computer Corp. Happy Meal 10)
> ...

 

LSMOD

 *Quote:*   

> sunhme                 39152  0 
> 
> openpromfs             12872  1 
> 
> tg3                   131460  0 
> ...

 

RESOLUTION : voir mon dernier postLast edited by bougie on Fri Jul 24, 2009 8:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boozo

'alute

Bienvenue sur gentoo et sur le forum fr   :Smile: 

Je pense que tu as déjà essayé sans succès le workaround qui traine sur le web cad utiliser un alias pour éviter l'usage de l'utf8 (LANG=C minicom) ?

----------

## bougie

ça semble améliorer les choses.

Maintenant, ma gentoo fige au démarrage :

 *Quote:*   

> * Starting local ...                                                     [ ok ]
> 
> x.xx.xxx�.�.x.x�.x.x.x........xxxx����xx��xx����x.x��xx.��.x.x

 

Voila mes 2 dernières ligne, après ça, pu de réponse, complètement figée :/

----------

## boozo

Ah oué !   :Laughing:   Bon ben rollback alors 

Sinon j'avais lu sur une list debian que d'autres utilisaient "POSIX" au lieu de "C"... sait-on jamais ?

Je crains de ne pouvoir réellement te venir en aide mais pourrais-tu coller qq infos supplémentaires du genre :

```
#zgrep CONFIG_SERIAL /proc/config.gz

<!-- ou un grep sur le .config si jamais tu boot plus/pas -->
```

Bref, des logs, des conf. (i.e. /etc/minicom/minirc ; celui de silo) ou tout ce qui pourrait orienter des recherches

----------

## bougie

J'ai essayé avec POSIX, ça ne donne rien de plus.

Le problème etant que je ne boot pas sur MA gentoo, je passe par le livecd, la mienne figeant lors du démarrage, je n'ai pas acces à un shell.

==== Cote client minicom ====

```
bougie@okuni:~$ cat /etc/minicom/minirc.dfl

# Fichier généré automatiquement - utilisez « minicom -s »

# pour changer les paramètres

pu port             /dev/ttyS0

pu baudrate         19200

pu rtscts           No
```

```
bougie@okuni:~$ locale

LANG=fr_FR.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=
```

==== Cote serveur à partir du livecd avec environnement chroote====

Les fichiers de log ne disent rien (etonnant ?). J'ai bien syslog-ng d'installé.

```
livecd / # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep CONFIG_SERIAL                      

CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD=y                                                     

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y                                                            

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set                                         

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y                                                        

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4                                                   

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4                                              

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set                                        

CONFIG_SERIAL_SUNCORE=y                                                         

# CONFIG_SERIAL_SUNZILOG is not set                                             

CONFIG_SERIAL_SUNSU=y                                                           

CONFIG_SERIAL_SUNSU_CONSOLE=y                                                   

CONFIG_SERIAL_SUNSAB=y                                                          

CONFIG_SERIAL_SUNSAB_CONSOLE=y                                                  

CONFIG_SERIAL_SUNHV=y                                                           

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y                                                            

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y                                                    

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set
```

```
livecd / # cat /etc/silo.conf                                                   

partition = 1                                                                   

root = /dev/sda1                                                                

timeout = 30                                                                    

                                                                                

image = /boot/kernel-2.6.28-gentoo-r5                                           

label = linux
```

```
livecd / # locale                                                               

LANG=                                                                           

LC_CTYPE="POSIX"                                                                

LC_NUMERIC="POSIX"                                                              

LC_TIME="POSIX"                                                                 

LC_COLLATE="POSIX"                                                              

LC_MONETARY="POSIX"                                                             

LC_MESSAGES="POSIX"                                                             

LC_PAPER="POSIX"                                                                

LC_NAME="POSIX"                                                                 

LC_ADDRESS="POSIX"                                                              

LC_TELEPHONE="POSIX"                                                            

LC_MEASUREMENT="POSIX"                                                          

LC_IDENTIFICATION="POSIX"                                                       

LC_ALL=
```

```
livecd / # cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6                               

# /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:  kernel modules to load when system boots.

#                                                                               

# Note that this file is for 2.6 kernels.                                       

#                                                                               

# Add the names of modules that you'd like to load when the system              

# starts into this file, one per line.  Comments begin with # and               

# are ignored.  Read man modules.autoload for additional details.               

                                                                                

# For example:                                                                  

# aic7xxx                                                                       

openpromfs
```

```
livecd / # cat /var/log/dmesg

[    0.000000] PROMLIB: Sun IEEE Boot Prom 'OBP 3.29.0 2000/12/20 18:41'

[    0.000000] PROMLIB: Root node compatible:

[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 (root@livecd) (gcc version 4.1.2 $

[    0.000000] console [earlyprom0] enabled

[    0.000000] ARCH: SUN4U

[    0.000000] Ethernet address: 08:00:20:f7:7f:13

[    0.000000] Kernel: Using 2 locked TLB entries for main kernel image.

[    0.000000] Remapping the kernel... done.

[    0.000000] OF stdout device is: /pci@1f,4000/ebus@1/se@14,400000:a

[    0.000000] PROM: Built device tree with 46683 bytes of memory.

[    0.000000] Top of RAM: 0xbff36000, Total RAM: 0x7ff24000

[    0.000000] Memory hole size: 1024MB

[    0.000000] [0000000200000000-fffff80000400000] page_structs=131072 node=0 e$

[    0.000000] [0000000200000000-fffff80000800000] page_structs=131072 node=0 e$

[    0.000000] [0000000201000000-fffff80000c00000] page_structs=131072 node=0 e$

[    0.000000] [0000000201000000-fffff80001000000] page_structs=131072 node=0 e$

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   Normal   0x00000000 -> 0x0005ff9b

[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node

[    0.000000] early_node_map[4] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000000 -> 0x00020000

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00040000 -> 0x0005ff7f

[    0.000000]     0: 0x0005ff80 -> 0x0005ff87

[    0.000000]     0: 0x0005ff8f -> 0x0005ff9b

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 262034

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 3072 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 0 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 258962 pages, LIFO batch:15

[    0.000000]   Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000] Booting Linux...

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Node order, mobility grouping on.  Total pa$

[    0.000000] Policy zone: Normal

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda1

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

[    0.000000] clocksource: mult[238d6] shift[16]

[    0.000000] clockevent: mult[7335de15] shift[32]

[   59.927510] Console: colour dummy device 80x25

[   59.940740] console handover: boot [earlyprom0] -> real [tty0]

[   59.967491] Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 8, 2097152 bytes)

[   59.975231] Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 1048576 bytes)

[   60.120422] Memory: 2069672k available (2912k kernel code, 1168k data, 184k $

[   60.120695] SLUB: Genslabs=14, HWalign=32, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=3, $

[   60.268485] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 901.29 BogoMIPS$

[   60.268793] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

[   60.303601] CPU 2: synchronized TICK with master CPU (last diff 0 cycles, ma$

[   60.303624] Brought up 2 CPUs

[   60.305277] net_namespace: 904 bytes

[   60.306591] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[   60.330248] /pci@1f,4000: PCI IO[1fe02010000] MEM[1ff80000000]

[   60.330292] /pci@1f,4000: PSYCHO PCI Bus Module ver[4:0]

[   60.330320] PCI: Scanning PBM /pci@1f,4000

[   60.332709] /pci@1f,2000: PCI IO[1fe02000000] MEM[1ff00000000]

[   60.332746] /pci@1f,2000: PSYCHO PCI Bus Module ver[4:0]

[   60.332772] PCI: Scanning PBM /pci@1f,2000

[   60.349938] SCSI subsystem initialized

[   60.350750] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[   60.351076] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[   60.351482] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[   60.398771] AUXIO: Found device at /pci@1f,4000/ebus@1/auxio@14,726000

[   60.399597] /pci@1f,4000/ebus@1/eeprom@14,0: Mostek regs at 0x1fff1000000

[   60.403757] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[   60.408628] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

[   60.413183] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 2

[   60.488895] IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 524288 bytes)

[   60.492222] TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 4194304 by$

[   60.510532] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 1048576 bytes)

[   60.515752] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

[   60.515813] TCP reno registered

[   60.539177] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[   60.539921] power: Control reg at 1fff1724000

[   60.555404] HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[   60.580073] msgmni has been set to 4042

[   60.584702] alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

[   60.585428] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major $

[   60.585497] io scheduler noop registered

[   60.585536] io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

[   60.585579] io scheduler deadline registered

[   60.586371] io scheduler cfq registered

[   60.788956] /pci@1f,4000/ebus@1/su@14,3083f8: Keyboard port at 1fff13083f8, $

[   60.789168] /pci@1f,4000/ebus@1/su@14,3062f8: Mouse port at 1fff13062f8, irq$

[   60.789725] f0061998: ttyS0 at MMIO 0x1fff1400000 (irq = 7) is a SAB82532 V3$

[   60.789798] Console: ttyS0 (SAB82532)

[   60.789900] console [ttyS0] enabled

[   62.028571] f0061998: ttyS1 at MMIO 0x1fff1400040 (irq = 7) is a SAB82532 V3$

[   62.051838] Serial: 8250/16550 driver4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

[   62.072911] PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

[   62.086088] PPP Deflate Compression module registered

[   62.101008] PPP BSD Compression module registered

[   62.115744] PPP MPPE Compression module registered

[   62.129891] console [netcon0] enabled

[   62.140802] netconsole: network logging started

[   62.154343] Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

[   62.168668] ide-gd driver 1.18

[   62.177789] ide-cd driver 5.00

[   62.188381] PCI: Enabling device: (0000:00:03.0), cmd 147

[   62.189659] sym0: <875> rev 0x14 at pci 0000:00:03.0 irq 13

[   62.292957] sym0: No NVRAM, ID 7, Fast-20, SE, parity checking

[   62.317561] sym0: SCSI BUS has been reset.

[   62.329617] scsi0 : sym-2.2.3

[   65.347805] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     FUJITSU  MAG3091L SUN9.0G 1111 P$

[   65.371877]  target0:0:0: tagged command queuing enabled, command queue dept$

[   65.394283]  target0:0:0: Beginning Domain Validation

[   65.409515]  target0:0:0: asynchronous

[   65.422431]  target0:0:0: wide asynchronous

[   65.435467]  target0:0:0: FAST-20 WIDE SCSI 40.0 MB/s ST (50 ns, offset 16)

[   65.456959]  target0:0:0: Domain Validation skipping write tests

[   65.474747]  target0:0:0: Ending Domain Validation

[   65.495928] scsi 0:0:1:0: Direct-Access     FUJITSU  MAG3091L SUN9.0G 1111 P$

[   65.519998]  target0:0:1: tagged command queuing enabled, command queue dept

[   65.542385]  target0:0:1: Beginning Domain Validation

[   65.557631]  target0:0:1: asynchronous

[   65.570548]  target0:0:1: wide asynchronous

[   65.583595]  target0:0:1: FAST-20 WIDE SCSI 40.0 MB/s ST (50 ns, offset 16)

[   65.605089]  target0:0:1: Domain Validation skipping write tests

[   65.622887]  target0:0:1: Ending Domain Validation

[   66.852006] scsi 0:0:6:0: CD-ROM            TOSHIBA  XM-5401TASUN4XCD 3485 P$

[   66.876096]  target0:0:6: Beginning Domain Validation

[   66.891378]  target0:0:6: asynchronous

[   66.916270]  target0:0:6: FAST-5 SCSI 4.2 MB/s ST (236 ns, offset 16)

[   66.942788]  target0:0:6: Domain Validation skipping write tests

[   66.960575]  target0:0:6: Ending Domain Validation

[   69.354247] PCI: Enabling device: (0000:00:03.1), cmd 3

[   69.355526] sym1: <875> rev 0x14 at pci 0000:00:03.1 irq 14

[   69.458835] sym1: No NVRAM, ID 7, Fast-20, SE, parity checking

[   69.483427] sym1: SCSI BUS has been reset.

[   69.495490] scsi1 : sym-2.2.3

[   76.962881] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[   76.983222] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 17689267 512-byte hardware sectors: (9.05 GB/8$

[   77.009640] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[   77.023786] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: a7 00 10 08

[   77.025448] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, sup$

[   77.051451] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 17689267 512-byte hardware sectors: (9.05 GB/8$

[   77.077410] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[   77.091539] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: a7 00 10 08

[   77.093204] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, sup$

[   77.118559]  sda: sda1 sda2

[   77.141049] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[   77.156058] sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] 17689267 512-byte hardware sectors: (9.05 GB/8$

[   77.182478] sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[   77.196617] sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: a7 00 10 08

[   77.198259] sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, sup$

[   77.224189] sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] 17689267 512-byte hardware sectors: (9.05 GB/8$

[   77.250164] sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[   77.264307] sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: a7 00 10 08

[   77.265960] sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, sup

[   77.291327]  sdb: sdb1

[   77.306120] sd 0:0:1:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[   77.320383] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[   77.340005] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[   77.358181] rtc-m48t59 rtc-m48t59.0: rtc core: registered m48t59 as rtc0

[   77.384358] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

[   77.401089] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[   77.417581] usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

[   77.432782] TCP cubic registered

[   77.442231] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[   77.456861] rtc-m48t59 rtc-m48t59.0: setting system clock to 2009-07-23 10:0$

[   78.346393] input: Sun Mouse as /class/input/input0

[   78.477521] EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

[   78.496362] EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

[   78.745093] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   78.745117] EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

[   78.764119] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

[   78.764163] VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

[   81.127504] Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[   81.142492] sr0: scsi-1 drive

[   81.142507] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[   81.142836] sr 0:0:6:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[   81.238686] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[   81.238909] sd 0:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[   81.239137] sr 0:0:6:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 5

[   83.885917] EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal

[   84.902807] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   84.903663] EXT3 FS on sdb1, internal journal

[   84.903688] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
```

Perso, je ne voit rien d'anormal dans ces lignes :s

----------

## kwenspc

Tu as regardés du côté du sous forum dédié à l'archi SPARC? peut-être quelqu'un a-t-il eu le même problème?

----------

## boozo

En fait local.start est le dernier service démarré donc en passant en mode interactif (taper "I" au démarrage des scripts comme c'est précisé) tu pourras peut-être obtenir un système opérationnel si tu n'active pas celui là ?

Normalement tu devrais avoir au moins les modules 8250 et serial_core de chargé tout de même et avoir les ports série actifs (#dmesg | grep ttyS) et tu peux verifier l'état des entrées des devices ttySx dans /etc/inittab

Sinon, selon mes lectures tu pourrais essayer de baisser le baudrate disons à 9600 i.e. ou 38400 et voir aussi éventuellement en désactivant le contrôle de flux (avec setserial je crois)

Si jamais, tu as une petite doc sur les ports série ici

Edit : dans le silo conf. ne faut-il pas précsiser la console à utiliser au kernel ?

----------

## bougie

Je viens aux nouvelles.

Ca semblait être un problème de paramétrage de la vitesse du port serie dans l'openboot. Je l'ai donc reset et ça semblait marcher  :Smile: 

Je ne sais ni pourquoi ça a merdé d'un coup, ni pourquoi c'est venu merder.

Le principale étant que ça marche o/

----------

## boozo

Bon ben tant mieux alors   :Smile: 

btw, pourrais-tu éditer le titre et mettre un petit (Résolu) à la fin pour respecter nos conventions et faciliter les recherches futures sur le forum ? par avance merci ^^

----------

